# Look at this pic of Bunny...lol!



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

She is 7 weeks old! 4 long weeks until she comes home, I can't wait. She is so so tiny! I have her bedroom all ready here, her bed is the bassinet part of a pack and play.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SO cute! her coloring and face have really changed. How fun to get updated pics!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Soooo cute! So tiny


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

OMG...look at how tiny and cute she is....you must be over the moon thinking about her coming home soon....


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I am sooo excited! She is a happy little spit fire. I think the little ones usually are lol.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww, what a sweetie!!! Bet you can't wait!!!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

She is sooo cute and sooo tiny. Love her coloring too.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

Sooo cute! She does look like she's going to be super naughty


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

waiting is the hardest part! she is a little doll :love7:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

My goodness, she is SOOOOOOOOOO small!! Very cute baby.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww her markings have came through so pretty!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

how exciting, tiny baby


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I love her coloring too. She couldn't even get any puppy shots yet because she is too tiny. When she starts her shots they are just going to give her a half a dose at a time.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:finally-bunny pics.she is sooo cute n small.any kit pix?


----------



## Urcousin (Jul 21, 2011)

awwwhuh!! what a cutesy!!! so Gorge!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww she is so precious! You must be so excited!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG!! She is soooo little!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

:love1:She is so cute!:binky:


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Little beauty


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi shes adorable your very luckey to be her mommie


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

aww she is so cute. i just adore her colouring!!


----------



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

I understand when you say 4 LONG weeks. I feel like I have waited for many MONTHS, for my little girl to get here. Well, I have been waiting since the furmom was pregnant ^_^... As of today, I still have TWO MORE WEEKS TO GO!!! 

Yesterday, I bought her food  and that is the last thing I needed. I have already bought her bed, crate, playpen, tons of clothes, toys, blanket, towel, bowls, harness, collar... And I have made several bows for her collar. I am so excited, I can't even describe it!!! I've never met her in person, because she is coming from out of the country!

Your little one looks soooo unique and adorable!!! looks like she is getting lighter...

I wish I could say "don't worry, these 4 weeks will go by super fast" But I feel like its been forever!!!!!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

What a little sugar dumplin'!!!  So exciting!!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

How pretty! and how neat to put her in a bassinet in the pack and play!!! Baby things come in so handy with little chi puppies! I use a baby play pen for my puppies too.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Awe, she is such a cutie. I know you can't wait to bring her home to snuggle, cuddle and just love on her. Wonderful addition to your family!


----------



## LuvMyTito (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness she is so so tiny! What a cutie!!


----------

